# Hammerhead Whistle



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone use one of these ?

http://www.bestwhistle.com/#!


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks like a scaled down , modified storm whistle.


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 25, 2012)

i was looking at one of these too.

Cj


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Never seen it before. If they ever make one with a megaphone on it, I would order one to give a try.


----------



## edithculkins (Mar 24, 2012)

Would love to give my input about it but the link is not working anymore


----------



## Ryan Lee (Feb 9, 2011)

edithculkins said:


> Would love to give my input about it but the link is not working anymore


Link works for me.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

looks interesting. I wonder if it projects sound away from user w/o megaphone???


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes it does project the sound away. Not sure I like the sound of the one with the pea. Dogs don't seem to mind.

I think they would really have something if they put a short megaphone on it.


----------



## honkerhavens (Dec 28, 2010)

just got some of them. they work very well and loud. i think the price was 3.99 each well worth the money.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I got some, too. Loud and interesting pea, but both the small and large are too low a tone for dog training. I tried a small one in a megaphone, too. Went back to the clear Gonia in a mega. I'll keep them for hunting when toting the megawhistle is a pain.


----------

